# Adventure Aquarium



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Were going to Ocean City Maryland tomorrow, but we stopped in Camden New Jersey to visit the aquarium first. Its not a really big aquarium, but it is really nice with lots to do. We watched a penguin feeding, pet sharks and sting rays, and even got splashed by some of them. You can also pay to swim with the sharks and the sting rays. If it hadn't cost $175 to do so, I would have done it. The closest we got to the sharks was walking through a tunnel that goes through the shark tank. 

I am running out of space to upload photos in my albums or else I would have put these photos there with my others from the Baltimore Aquarium.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Those are awesome pictures. <3


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow! Just awesome. Great photography. Thanks for sharing.


----------

